# Two 1965 beemers for sale in So. Cal.



## moparrob (Jul 29, 2017)

Selling two 1965 BMW motorcycles as a pair. These are project bikes and they need full restoration. I believe one is a R50S and the other is an R60.

As you can see the engine is out of one of the bikes and is all apart but looks complete. They both come with clean CA titles.

Serial #s are 627699 & 626441

Asking $6,150.00 obo

Link to pictures:

https://losangeles.craigslist.org/sf...237343348.html

Thanks for looking._a_


----------

